# Finding a style and school in Austin, Texas



## Newbie999 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello,

I have been trying to get into martial arts for quite some time now, but my job was getting in the way because I would travel way too much.  I have a local job now where I'm not traveling anymore and have stable hours.  My wife previously studied Tak Won Do to brown belt, but she was disappoined in the experience (mostly because the instructors and school was bad) and now we are looking for a school with a quality instructor and style.  We are 27 years old and in pretty good shape.

Purpose of learning MA
Learn a practical MA style for self defense reasons and an art that will carry over into a lifetime experience.  Increased flexibility, cardio, and core strength.  

Style we are looking for
No nonsene style.  For some reason my wife is very anti-kata.  I guess she just had a really horrible experience at her old school.  We want to learn a style that is as much real life training as possible.  A style that will teach us multi-opponent fighting.  A style that will teach us to fight off fighters far bigger than us (Very important for wife she is only 5'2' 110 lbs, I am 5'10'' 196 lbs). 

What we have liked so far
Kajukenbo, Muay Thai, BJJ (We aren't sure about how good this is against multiple opponents, but the schools are supposed to be good here), Krav Maga

Schools we have found
Tony Morel Kajukenbo School
Relson Gracie Jiu-Jitsu

Preferred Location
South Austin - My work is near this area and it is still commute friendly if we have to drive out.  Both schools listed are in good range from where I want to drive.

Anyone esle want to suggest any school?

Thanks


----------



## MilkManX (Apr 22, 2009)

No nonsense Karate with practical applications.

http://www.enshin-karate-texas.com/

Try it out.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't be fooled into thinking that kata is of no use.  If taught correctly it can be a very effective part of training.

Kata is not essential for martial arts training.  Not everyone likes it, and not all systems use it.  But your wife may have a negative opinion based on a poor experience.  

All I'm saying is, don't let a curriculum that includes kata be the deciding factor to drive you away from a school.  Look at the overall merits of the school, and discuss the aspect of kata in training that the school uses.  A knowledgeable instructor ought to be able to give you a sense of how kata is used in the school, and what benefits are derived from it.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well for everything you are looking for TKD falls right into it, I have been in it for a longtime and if it is tought right you have all your elements in the right place. It is a life change just not for sparring or SD but for your entire life.

Remember the best thingto do is go and watch and try a class or two and then make a clear decission that will be the right one for you.


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 23, 2009)

www.askmartialarts.com

No multiple attacker stuff until brown belt, but emphasizes sparring and self defense, with a healthy kata component, also. Sparring is light contact, though, so you may not be interested.

Lots of South Austin locations.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Newbie.  

Whether or not a school has kata is not the issue.  It is in teaching how to apply the moves in the kata that is important.  Kata with good bunkai is what you would want if the school has kata in their system.

Daniel


----------



## Newbie999 (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with the Kata comment. She just got mad because they never explained what they were for and it never made sense as to what they would translate to in a real fight or even in the training it felt like the kata were completely separate and unrelated to everything else they were learning.

She's really into weapons as well, though I don't care about weapons training (I just want to know how to defend against weapons). We like the sparring and contact aspect training. Learning how to take a hit and deal with pain is important to us. We just want to know how to defend ourselves in a real attack and know how to maim/stop or kill an attacker if we have to. Obviously, we aren't ruthless like that...we would want to hurt them first as that usually will keep them from coming back at you-but we see it that you need to learn something like that if for some reason you really don't have a choice.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 23, 2009)

Weapons training is generally best addressed in a class for the specific weapon.  I find that weapons grafted onto other unarmed arts are generally limited to some new forms and there more for filler.  I had some sword work in a karate class years ago and it was absolutely nothing compared to the kendo and even sport fencing later.

Nothing wrong with weapons added to an unarmed curriculum; it gives the students a taste of something different and often, since more than one weapon is taught, it gives the student an opportunity to try out some weapons and find one that they want to study more in depth.

Daniel


----------



## yak sao (May 4, 2009)

there are some wing tsun people in your area I believe.
Jeff Webb is a top notch practicioner of the art.


----------



## blindsage (May 4, 2009)

I don't know Austin so forgive me if any of these are too far away, but I used my above average Googling skills and found a few schools you might want to check out:

http://www.fitandfearless.com/
Krav Maga school

http://www.austinselfdefense.com/
Krav Maga school

http://www.awtk.us/
Wing Tsun school

http://www.austinwingchun.com/
Wing Chun school

http://www.austingoh.com/
Wing Chun school

http://www.tacticalarts.net/
Philippine/ Indonesian school

http://www.martialway.net/
Jeet Kune Do/ Philippine MA/ grappling/ Muay Thai

http://www.ifaacademy.com/
Boxing/ Kickboxing/ grappling/ Philippine MA


That's a couple different places to check out.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Sandwich (May 12, 2009)

If you have an opportunity to train at Relson Gracie's school, I would give it some thought.

I think that all martial arts have their merits. But when I think of no-nonsense styles, the martial arts that pop into my mind are Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Sambo, Judo, Muay Thai, and Boxing.


----------



## still learning (May 12, 2009)

Hello, PLease look in JUDO....It is more than you think!

Because it is hands on training...anyone can learn it...and you can use it right away.

Most of us will get close in combat and when someone grabs you? ....throws are some of the best techniques to use!

Anytime you can get someone off his feet and in the air? ...you got almost total control....you can let them down qently or with force!

Plus you will learn how to fall correctly...great for kids too!

Aloha,


----------



## Langenschwert (May 12, 2009)

Newbie999 said:


> She's really into weapons as well, though I don't care about weapons training


 
There's a lot of BS in the MA world with regards to weapons. Your best bet for good weapons training in general are Filipino MA, _Koryu_ Bujutsu, and Historical European Sword arts. They tend, on average to have the best idea of how armed combat actually works.



> (I just want to know how to defend against weapons).


 
Sorry, man. If you don't learn how to use a weapon properly and _well_, you'll never learn how to defend against it, nor have proper fear (yes, FEAR) of its capabilites. Weapons change EVERYTHING, and are an art unto themselves. A guy with an hour of knife training will destroy a lot of higher-level unarmed MAists. Look at it this way... a knife fight is pretty much the most dangerous of all fights, and both fighters are likely to get seriously injured, if not killed. You don't want to train to deal with a knife if you can't actually USE a knife. It gives a false sense of security that might get you killed.

At any rate, good luck in your search. Just beware of BS. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## bowser666 (May 13, 2009)

Don't rule out Kung fu as well. Most Kung Fu schools work , Stand up , Groundwork (Shuai Chiao) , forms , weapons , chin na etc........


www.austinkungfu.com

www.mastergohring.com


www.austinaikido.org

Aikido is great for learning how to fall properly , control your enemy etc..... It can provide a solid base for future training.

It all depends on what you are looking to get out of it.


----------

